

How much should I pay a startup laywer? - azifali

I would like to incorporate a company in US. I am wondering what would startup founders typically pay to a startup lawyer to incorporate in Delaware + California and setup necessary documentation for the seed financing?.
Does $5k sound like a lot?
======
Concours
$5k sounds like a lot for that, there's a blog post around describing the
whole process to incorporate in Delaware around, try to use HN search to find
it, I'm on my tablet now and can't look for it, but I believe the whole
procedure was under $2k, there are lawyers specialized in this.

P.S. sorry for my english, not a native speaker.

------
spacey56
I'm not a lawyer in the US but have worked in the legal field overseas. $5000
is a lot for legal fees to set up a company. $1000 - $3000 is reasonable
(inclusive of outlays i.e. registration costs, taxes etc.).

------
vrikhter
We spent roughly $3K including fees, which were nearly $900 of the total cost.
If you want an intro, let me know.

~~~
azifali
Vrikhter - would love an introduction to your lawyer if possible azifali at
gmail.com is my email id..

Thanks in advance!

------
Toph
$5k is pretty reasonable in my experience

